# East Bay Debris Report



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I ran East Bay in my Go-Devil Surface Drive for a couple of days looking and did a little fishing. DO NOT try and run shallow out there, it is covered in debris. There are roof tops, barbwire and post, huge pillings from homes, boats, stairs, appliances, and who knows what else.

The surface drives does just that, runs close the surface so the prop is protected. The skeg however is in the water.....it looks like I took a hammer to it. The bottom of the boat shows a few battle scars also.

There was one guy at the gas station that had took out his lower unit on a tunnel hull.

Guys be very carefull out there.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Thanks..........*

For the update!

Drifter


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

A word to the wise is sufficient. Truly an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. However, many of us would like to get our bay systems back to some semblance of safety.

Does anyone know of some program like the crab trap removal one to help in clearing out this dangerous debis? Obviously it will be an enormous undertaking requiring a coordinated effort, but Americans won the west, built the jetties and the dike. We should remain undaunted. Perhaps after a strong norther when tides are at their lowest, some of these things could be removed or at least adequately marked.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

When the tides get low enough we will run it in the airboat and mark what we can......PVC poles. I started to mark things on my GPS but there was debirs everywhere that I had waypoints every 20 30 yards. It would be a huge undertaking but could be done I gues. As far as removing the stuff, not sure. There are walls with windows and door openings in them. The samll stuff should not be a problem.....but there is just so much.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope this doesn't sound stupid, but isn't there a company of some sort that will take some kind of barge and anchor a couple in various spots of East Bay. That way, if we are out in the bay and actually see something that we would be able to either tow or carry and take it to the barge.
If we tow it over there, then we will just leave it next to it. If we can carry it, then we would throw it up on the barge
I think that if we had somewhere to at least move it to, then it would help. I know the very large items will require some kind of equipment, but the little stuff we can move it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the bump.. The state or Gov should be doing the cleaning up...LOL

Remember to post any spots on the thread I started back a while ago.

I try to consolidate reports for IKE on the upper Tx/La coast.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=185237

CD


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just contacted a barge company out of Channelview about either donating or assisting me with finding a company to assist with the crazy *** idea I mentioned above.
I really do not know why we couldn't at least do something like that. As crazy as it sounds, I think once it got started, it might just actually do some good. 
I know this is not a quick fix, but every little bit helps. Also, if I can get some kind of ball rolling, then I will trying to locate or at least get some info for the disposal.
I do apologize if this really sounds crazy, but I would like to at least try to get something started. I am just one man, but strength are in numbers.
If any 2coolers know of or have any info that might assit me with this, please PM me.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

If you need help save my info....I love that bay but won't fish it until it is better. I will help if I can


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

We're going on 5 months since Ike. Clean up will take a couple of years and even after that, we will still see alot of debris left over. 2 of my new favorite spots in Florida are a Volkswagon and something else I can't identify. Both from Ivan.

Ivan - Ike - the I's are killing us.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I concur with "I"'s
That's why I started calling the dike"TEXAS CITY "IKE". I'm not saying I started that, just that's what I call it now.
Wedge, Thank you. Like I was saying, it's not a quick fix, but it's a start. 
I have not fished East Bay since and will not until it's cleaned up some. I am not above however spending a day idleing around picking up or towing what I can and moving over to the barge. I have thought about picking up or towing items to a shoreline, but even though it serves a purpose, it defeats it as well. Unless we can come together collectively and find a spot on each shoreline to deliver items, I still think dividing East Bay into thirds and anchoring two barges will serve us well.
Thanks for everyones time and consideration.
I can also be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the heads up Turtle. I appreciate it. I was planning on heading down there in a few weeks to do some fishing and run my GTR.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I say we leave the debris where it is and treat East Bay like the Badlands down in Baffin. It will help keep the fishing pressure off the fish for a while.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That's fine and dandy, but even the shallowest of shallow boats are hitting stuff. We'll never clean it up entirely, but fishing East Bay should be fishing and and no-one should get stressed out running the bay wondering when your lower unit will dissappear or a pylon come through the hull.
We're coming up on 5 months since "HE" came strolling through. I think it's pressure is off now.
Needless to say, the clean up effort is just a thought as of now. But, if I can get some positive feed back and enough 2coolers interested, I just might see what we can do.
Thanks for your input Capt. Schenk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah I was with turtle I bumped a few things with my GTR. A lot of those big pilings are just below the surface. I would stay out of east bay for a while if I have a boat with a regular outboard. you hit one of those pilings at 30mph someones going to get hurt.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

txshockwave, Thanks for speaking up.
This is my point, let's all see if we can at least get something anchored out there to put debris on.
I guess I will take a poll. If you are for something like a barge out there to take debris to, let me know. If I can get a good response then I will pursue this idea. 
As I have mentioned a couple of times, every little bit helps and if we can remove just a tenth of the debris, well we've already made a difference, Who knows, just a few items removed might make the difference if your lower unit makes it back to the boat ramp or not. 
I know that's a little much, but I would like to run East Bay without TOO MUCH concern.
Thanks again guys and lets see if we can make adifference collectively.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey folks,
You'll probably laugh at this but do you think a letter to the governor or perhaps a plea from local government ,maby from the economic point of view, afterall, we've all pump plenty of $$ into the local economy via license fee's , gas, bait , etc.. might help ?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Capt.Schenk said:


> I say we leave the debris where it is and treat East Bay like the Badlands down in Baffin. It will help keep the fishing pressure off the fish for a while.


I kind of support this idea. That debris out there isn't anything your gonna just be able to tie a rope around, drag to a barge, and toss it up there. Were talking about docks, roofs, walls, buildings, boats... The cost would be pretty steep too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

While it is a noble idea to try and clean it up, there is a ton of debris. That could turn into a huge job.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a friend that informed me that the Coor of Eng will be doing the clean up of East Bay, they should start sometime before summer that is there plans. Hope this actually gets done. I will be out there sometime in the following weeks marking debris with cane and pvc. If anyone wants to help give me a call. 832-414-1410

Thanks 
Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

If we're gonna mark all the debris with pvc, let me buy some stock in the pvc manufacturing companies before y'all make your purchases. I'm not trying to be cynical, but, even after people mark the debris, it will still be tough to navigate. There will be a lot of floating debris, especially after we get the big "bull" tides this spring. All the debris on the shorelines that is just out of reach of a winter high tide will be floated once we get closer to the equinox next month.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

I remember watching a news story about a company that is "mapping" through sonar all of the debris in all of Galveston bay system for future clean up. Just the mapping bill was in the $$$Millions. It was on channel 13 about a month or so ago.

If someone wants to get a group together to go out and pick up the smaller stuff, let me know. I'll join in.

Shudda..........


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually got a PM from West End Anglers. They are interested in assisting me with starting something. I am entertaining the thought of a dedicated weekend to run East Bay and start pulling in the debris that we can move. 
Possibly trying to locate an accessible shoreline to take it to and try to find some company to donate their time and equipment to come pick it up.
I am sure there will be enviromental concerns with some items being removed, those items will be left for the gov. or professionals.
I am only after removing anything that can picked up or towed somewhere.
If you know of a shoreline that would fit this bill let me know. At first I was thinking the Stingaray Marina area. It has road access. Just not sure of it's condition from the highway.
Again, if you are interested, please PM me and if we can get enough, I will set up some kind of meeting and collectively as a group we discuss the ins and outs of this project. 
As I mentioned before, this is not a quick fix and will require the efforts of many.
I hope I can count on as many fine 2coolers to start to make a difference.
Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

There are a lot of good ideas mentioned thus far. One I think is good to help get started is every time any of us goes to east bay, maybe we can carry some PVC, a black marker and a GPS. Once we come across something that is stationary and will not float off, we stake it with the PVC, obtain the location via the GPS and also mark on the end of the PVC the location. Then we can start a thread with the description and the GPS location for others to see. This will also help when there is a barge company out there b/c it will be eaiser to find the markers with the GPS locations and then it can be hauled back to the barge.

As far as the floating items, if there are not too small, we should try to pick up what we can and maybe pile it near the boat ramp for pick up or something like that. Just some food for thought.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

So, if I can get enough "go getters" atcfisherman, you'll come to the meeting?
I like the idea.
I can see if there is a company/s willing to donate PVC. I know it'll be a considerable donation, but what's the worst they can say? NO.
If any of you know of any other itmes that can be used to stake out debris, let me know and I'll see if I can find someone to donate.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> So, if I can get enough "go getters" atcfisherman, you'll come to the meeting?
> I like the idea.
> I can see if there is a company/s willing to donate PVC. I know it'll be a considerable donation, but what's the worst they can say? NO.
> If any of you know of any other itmes that can be used to stake out debris, let me know and I'll see if I can find someone to donate.


If I am off, I will help. IMO if we all just pitch in a little, we can make it a better place, not just our bays but everything in life. PM me of the dates and I will check my work. Suggestion, we might want to set up maybe one weekend a month so maybe everyone can have a chance to help. Anway, let me know of the first dates.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

You read my mind in regards to once a month. Just waiting to see what kind of response I can get.
Once I do, I'll see what ramp to launch from and see if they'll donate a free launch for the cause if they charge.
Not a large selection to choose from as far as launching. Any ideas are welcome. I'm sure people will launch from where they are closest.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think that if you're going to be searching out donations, your best bet might be to look for donated PVC and pre cut it to 6 or 8 ft lengths. Then have fishermen who want to stop by to pick up PVC and carry it in their boats for a while. Whenever they encounter an unmarked hazard, mark it. PVC doesn't take up much room in the boat, and I think you'd get a lot more people volunteering to carry PVC along than to risk screwing up their boat by loading junk into it and attempting to haul it somewhere.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gentlemen,
I was just informed that the company rat race works for will be donating all the PVC pipe, actually it's polyethylene pipe which will last longer than PVC, we need.
I will be making arrangements with him for a pick up.
Thank you rat race.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyle give me a call in two weeks I will be on long change and off for 7 days we can get together and drink some beer and make a day out of it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Brent did you fish today ?


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Great job Kyle on getting something going. The amount of debris may seem insurmountable and the govt. entities all plan on cleaning it up, but it would be great to start a "grass roots" effort to get the ball rolling. Haven't been fishing much in the past coupla years but really love East Bay and all areas for that matter. Could possibly get something going up and down the coast on 2cool.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good ideas...

Here is a link for IKE Debris that I have been consolidatating for a few months.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=185237



atcfisherman said:


> There are a lot of good ideas mentioned thus far. One I think is good to help get started is every time any of us goes to east bay, maybe we can carry some PVC, a black marker and a GPS. Once we come across something that is stationary and will not float off, we stake it with the PVC, obtain the location via the GPS and also mark on the end of the PVC the location. Then we can start a thread with the description and the GPS location for others to see. This will also help when there is a barge company out there b/c it will be eaiser to find the markers with the GPS locations and then it can be hauled back to the barge.
> 
> As far as the floating items, if there are not too small, we should try to pick up what we can and maybe pile it near the boat ramp for pick up or something like that. Just some food for thought.


Hats off to you Kyle and everyone else that is joining in. Wont be able to join the meetings, but will do a part when out that way each time.



KylesKenner2 said:


> Gentlemen,
> I was just informed that the company rat race works for will be donating all the PVC pipe, actually it's polyethylene pipe which will last longer than PVC, we need.
> I will be making arrangements with him for a pick up.
> Thank you rat race.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Brent,
I'll do that man. With working at Academy and getting ready to start planning the fishing tournament for The Bridge and the golf tournament for them as well, this "little" project, and trying to fish and test the new US Reel baitcaster I am finding little time to breath if you know what I mean.
Did you notice rat race said him and his boss will donate all the PVC we need?
I also got a PM from *Fishinag* who will help out with BBQ after a hard days work. He is located in Conroe and will join the effort. Hell of a man in my book. Actually, anynody involved wit this is.
I'll keep in touch. I still have your number.
What's up Josh?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Morning To All,
Here is my take on all of this.
I am not real confident about getting some kind of VESSEL to be anchored out in the bay. So, I am thinking, if the road leading to Stingaray Marina is accessible, then MAYBE we could use that for a "DROP ZONE" for that half of the bay only after I get permission from the county and the owners of the marina.
As far as the Northern half of the bay, still not sure where to call the drop zone.
I want to divide the bay up at least into halves with its own drop zone. It'll be easier on all involved to travel to it's appropriate zone to drop off.
There's so much involved and a whole lot of ifs and whats. 
Stuff that can be "Picked up" can be delivered to its drop zone where I can hopefully have people staged to take off of our hands. 
Items that can be "Towed" hopefully can be delivered to it's drop zone as well and pulled upon shore and either loaded up for disposal or staged at the drop zone to pick up by someone. If we do tow an item to a drop zone of a shoreline, what will happen when a high tide comes in? We will be driving stakes into the ground and we will tie the items off so they are not to float off during high tides.
One concern with the towing issue & Stingaray is you will cross the ICW and that is concern for me. I would like to see if, being I can't get a barge of some kind, is to use a shoreline of one of the islands North of the ICW as a drop zone and somehow locate a company to come pick up once a month, guess I forgot to mention a 2cooler thought we should dedicate one weekend a month to do this, I like that idea too.
Again everyone, a whole lot of issues to be addressed before we start. I have to head to Dallas this weekend but I am planning to make a run out into East bay before the 15th , Sunday after Valentines day just to get a first hand look. I will take pictures and post just to let everyone who has not been out there yet what we are up against.
Please remember, I am not trying to change the world, just East Bay.
Thanks again to all who has responded and willing to assist me with the project. If anybody else is interested in helping or donating time or materials, please PM me or contact me at [email protected]
Thanks again and see ya on the water.
Kyle


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Hopefully we can get the word out to as many people as possible and keep this thing rolling. It is really no longer a fishing report but maybe we can get Mont to sticky this thing. It will help with getting advice from people who may be in the know about other clean-ups and/or government plans for clean-up and dumpsites. Anyway, keep in touch.
Trey


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just wanted everyone to know what kind of people we have in 2cool. *FishinAg *will be donating the BBQ after a hard day of debris recovery and *rat race* has joined partners with his boss and will be donating as much PVC as we need to mark items we can not remove.
A special Thank You to these two fine Gentlemen is in order.
Thank You very much Gentlemen.
I have started a East Bay group so that I can keep all parties up to speed with the developement of this. If you want to volunteer to motor around East Bay clearing the mine field or be staged at a drop zone, shoot me a message at the e-mail below and I will add you the group.
[email protected]


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just so everybody knows, I started a new thread in regards to East Bay. Look for East Bay Restoration and respond accordingly. I am trying to find out just what kind of turnout I am looking at and then I will decide a date when I establish, or hope to, a drop zone this week.
Thanks for evryones time and consideration.


----------

